# Plant trouble



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

So for a while now, my plants have been doing really really well but have recently started losing many of their leaves and I know it's because of a lack of nitrates. When I nearly lost all my discus due to lack of sufficient water changes, I up-ed my water changes and in return, have been losing the benefits of the nitrites turning into nitrates. I do have a CO2 system going but I don't know how to replace those lost nutrients without having to buy some sort of fertilizer. Any help? I usually do about a 50% water change 1-2 times per week for those who need to know.


----------



## chocolatecrunch (May 21, 2010)

Maybe change to 50% water changes once a week or two 25% water changes a week and see how things go...

Good luck!


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Ya I thought about that but wasn't sure if it would..


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

Read up on dosing Estimative Index or EI ferts. You need some KNO3 for nitrates, high tech setup should run at least 10ppm of nitrates but ideally a little more then that. You will most likely need potassium and phosphate dosed as well.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

i have no idea what any of that is. Hello Google.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Discus don't like high nitrates, thus the water changes. How about feeding more? If they are subadult, you can feed them more often, and with increased water changes, they will grow faster. Potassium is a good idea. Doesn't have to be nitrate. As soon as you get a salt wet, it dissociates and the ions act separately. After carbon (Co2, flourish excel) and nitrogen (nitrate), its the most likely "limiting reagent". K is what the plants will run out of and is not real common in soft, discus-friendly water. Enough phosphorous for plants is often found in fish foods, but not necessarily in special discus diets. But try one thing at a time.

SeaChem sells equilibrium for RO water for planted tank. http://www.seachem.com/Products/product_pages/Equilibrium.html. Its more potassium than anything with no phosphorous. Some planted tank keepers are phobic about phosphorous because it feeds algae as well as plants. 

If the problem isn't low nitrates, but is low potassium, calcium, magnesium, or iron, then even more water changes would help as most tap waters have a small amounts of minerals and doing water changes replenishes them.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

I checked the nitrates, and they are MIA. I'm going to try the once a week water change before I jump into buying some crazy stuff.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Do the leave yellow first? Thats supposed to be a sign of low K. potassium sulfate is supposedly to help, but I haven't actually tried it yet. Have you had any change in temp or light? Some plants vary with the seasons.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I think your are right to try one thing for a few weeks and see what happens. 

Potassium Sulfate is supposed to help yellow leaves. What exactly is happening to the leaves?


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

No nitrates is a major problem with plants. Its quite possible all nutrient are low in the water. Which is why I would go with EI. Especially if you are using an RO mix, the water is going to be nutrient low. As far as Potassium you use K2SO4.


----------

